# NorfolkLine multi trip for motorhomes.



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Spoke with Norfolk Line this morning and they are in process of releasing a multi trip ticket offer similar to the one for cars. It will be an anytime sailing on Sunday from Dover. On the other days restricted to 0200 to 1000hrs, the return sailings anytime on Fridays or 0200 to 1000hrs the rest of the week. I think he also said the midnight one as well.

The price will be £35 each way and the tickets transferable to family/friends. Need to purchase at least three returns.

Seems like it could work out well for several in the groups traveling to Spain for the April meet up.

We can certainly use two returns if anyone wants to share and take the third.

The offer only came into the Norflok Line office the morning and is not on the website yet. I understand it will be book before the end of November and travel anytime before 16/12/2011.

This is the car offer and the motorhome one should be similar Norfolk Line multi trip


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Norfolk Line multi trip for motorhomes.*



Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Spoke with Norfolk Line this morning and they are in process of releasing a multi trip ticket offer similar to the one for cars. It will be an anytime sailing on Sunday from Dover. On the other days restricted to 0200 to 1000hrs, the return sailings anytime on Fridays or 0200 to 1000hrs the rest of the week. I think he also said the midnight one as well.
> 
> The price will be £35 each way and the tickets transferable to family/friends. Need to purchase at least three returns.
> 
> ...


This is good news as I wrote to them two weeks ago.
They replied to the effect that the multi-trip fares were for cars, motorcycles and motorcycles with sidecar.

Looks like it might have got someone thinking.

-----Original Message-----
From: XXXXXXX XXXXX [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: 24 September, 2010 10:16
To: DoverPax
Subject: Multitrip for Motorhomes

Good morning

I'm sorry if I am writing to the wrong department but this is the only email address I have for NorfolkLine.
Please pass to the appropriate department if necessary.

We usually nake our ferry bookings for the forthcoming year during October as we did last year.
I would be grateful if you will furnish me with details of any multitrip carnet arrangements you will be making for MOTORHOMES for 2011.

As a moderator for the website www.motorhomefacts.com which now has a membership of 50,000 I would be happy to publicise there, any multitrip details you can give me.
(A small discount, available only to members by using a special code would be most welcome and should help ticket sales.)

Thank you for your time

G X Xxxxx


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Spoke with Norfolk Line this morning and they are in process of releasing a multi trip ticket offer similar to the one for cars. It will be an anytime sailing on Sunday from Dover. On the other days restricted to 0200 to 1000hrs, the return sailings anytime on Fridays or 0200 to 1000hrs the rest of the week. I think he also said the midnight one as well.


The restrictions outlined in your post wouldn't suit us as we lose the advantage with NorfolkLine of being able to travel over in the evening and overnight on their Dunkirque parking area.

The multi-trips we booked for this year were booked in October 2009 and were as a result of a special offer at the NEC show.

*Anyone going to the show, please visit the NorfolkLine stand and publicise on here any offer (complete with code) for motorhomes.*


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

autostratus said:


> The restrictions outlined in your post wouldn't suit us as we lose the advantage with NorfolkLine of being able to travel over in the evening and overnight on their Dunkirque parking area.


Same here Gillian, and although there is always the risk of lightning strikes with SeaFrance, their offers are very attractive at the moment.

_"October is a great time to visit France! We've created a very special offer of 5 Day return for just £18* each way and Long Stay fares for just £23** each way. These special fares are limited to just 2,000 crossings - and the fares apply to a motorhome or car and up to five passengers."_

Past experience suggests that similar offers will be available throughout the year - we went in May this year for £23 each way!

Dave


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Sea France offer is cheaper and I like the idea that your year to use them starts from your first outward trip.
Usual Bank holiday suppliment and only a fiver extra for the Summer. Also better as no time of crossing restrictions. 
Not going to NEC till Friday but will be getting the info and any booking discount codes.
Is it only motorhomes over 8 meters that incur a supplement?
SeaFrance link Seafrance


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Sea France offer is cheaper and I like the idea that your year to use them starts from your first outward trip.
> Usual Bank holiday suppliment and only a fiver extra for the Summer. Also better as no time of crossing restrictions.
> Not going to NEC till Friday but will be getting the info and any booking discount codes.
> Is it only motorhomes over 8 meters that incur a supplement?
> SeaFrance link Seafrance


We used the SeaFrance carnet last year and the price was £32 each for 3 returns as for next year.
No increase!

We do like SeaFrance. Pity we can't get the MHF discount as well as the carnet price. 
As we usually go south from Calais we also get the benefit of spending a little less on fuel than we do from Dunkirque.
Every little helps.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I have just paid less than that with P&O for a one way trip on the 1st November. 
8 metre van
Andy


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

inkey-2008 said:


> I have just paid less than that with P&O for a one way trip on the 1st November.
> 8 metre van
> Andy


That's a stonking good price, Andy. Well done.

We won't be able to go to France again this year so our interest is now 2011.
I hope that someone who's been to the show has got some information about next year's NorfolkLine prices so we can get booked early if they are attractive.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

inkey-2008 said:


> I have just paid less than that with P&O for a one way trip on the 1st November.
> 8 metre van
> Andy


You may well pay less for one trip but these prices are aways subject to extras if you do not catch the ferry booked. With Sea France carnet the price is fixed except the few dates listed and even on these the extra is only a fiver. You can, if you wish, just turn up having not booked at all and no extra is charged.


----------



## bb46 (Oct 26, 2008)

We have just returned from the NEC show. Norfolkline are offering 'show fares' like last year. Dates outbound must be between 01/01/11 and 15/12/11

If you book by the end of show on 17th Oct:
single fares for motorhome + 4 (over 2.4m in height & up to 8m in length) are £24 low season and £37 high season.

High season is 08/04/11 - 28/04/11 and 22/07/11 - 05/09/11

Dates can be changed without charge if made at least 1 day before travel date.

Book at www.norfolkline.com or phone 0871 230 0440 and quote TEF04.

Happy holidays one and all!

Barbara


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

bb46 said:


> We have just returned from the NEC show. Norfolkline are offering 'show fares' like last year. Dates outbound must be between 01/01/11 and 15/12/11
> 
> If you book by the end of show on 17th Oct:
> single fares for motorhome + 4 (over 2.4m in height & up to 8m in length) are £24 low season and £37 high season.
> ...


Thank you, Barbara that's exactly the information I was waiting for.
We will be making our bookings before the end of the show as last year.
I see the code is the same for this year as last.


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

I booked a crossing, a return for Sept 2011 on line this morning via their web site. When I got the confirmation I realised that the discount had not been applied. Checked the site again with the dicsount code and without - no change in price.
I have just spoken to reservations at Norfolk Lines who have refunded the difference. 
Just check that primo code works!!!! 

Colin


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Code worked for me. £48 return for 1st trip next year.

Now need to book for June,September and October.

Be wary of credit card surcharges.I paid with Paypal.

Thanks to "code" poster. Helen


----------



## bromleyxphil (May 4, 2010)

Thank you, Barbara that's exactly the information I was waiting for. 
Just booked Easter £78.50 all in....never sailed into Dunkerque before so new experience as well.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

Best offer to book these as single trips is with Norfolk line. This show offer beats their own multi trip offer. It is only applicable to travel next year from 01/01/2011 to 15/12/2011. We only have two trips planned at the moment so would have been left with one Sea France return to try and sell on. 
Deadline for this offer is show close time 6pm Sunday 17th THATS TOMORROW!!!


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

> We have just returned from the NEC show. Norfolkline are offering 'show fares' like last year. Dates outbound must be between 01/01/11 and 15/12/11
> 
> If you book by the end of show on 17th Oct:
> single fares for motorhome + 4 (over 2.4m in height & up to 8m in length) are £24 low season and £37 high season.
> ...


Thank you Barbara, you just saved me £22 on our fare.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> These special fares are limited to just 2,000 crossings - and the fares apply to a motorhome or car and up to five passengers."


"2000 crossings"? More than enough for us- only intend doing 3 next year. :wink:

And thanks bb for the code


----------

